# New to CPOs. Are my CPO's fighting? Please advise.



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Just came home and found my CPO's locked up like this... I've never seen them do this before. They basically left each other alone. Should I separate them? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks! Picture attached. One is basically holding and grabbing the other one by the claws. 


Laura


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Actually.. they look like they are breeding... Congrats!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow are they - belly to belly?!!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Really? Do you know when she will become berried? Is it fairly easy for CPOs to get berried? Do you know when the babies will come? I'm so excited  This is amazing!


Laura


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

You are lucky! They were mating!

The bottom one is supposed to be a female. It should pregnant soon.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes they are mating, and the babies will take approx 1 month, then you will need to separate all of them. Adults will eat the babies! Hope you have a lot of extra tanks around. Don't be surprised if she loses the eggs as 1st time mammas usually do.

Sometimes the males or female will kill the other mate during breeding attempts, so be careful housing them together, unless you have a big tank with lots of hiding spots.

I too have a berried female.


----------

